# crazy idea for ground-level vertical containment



## aphrodite painting (May 6, 2021)

I'm wondering what y'all think about this idea for a prefab containment unit, albeit one that would only work on a standing ground level. This is for exterior scraping/sanding (though I do have a Festool) in a side yard that only has, say, 5 feet from house to fence : 
Get a portable soccer goal, the kind with external framing, flip it on it's side so it's taller than it is wide, line the interior with plastic, and cage yourself in. For those who have set up mobile containment units (not scaffolding erected along entire area) , how did you rig it up?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

aphrodite painting said:


> I'm wondering what y'all think about this idea for a prefab containment unit, albeit one that would only work on a standing ground level. Get a portable soccer goal, the kind with external framing, flip it on it's side so it's taller than it is wide, line the interior with plastic, and cage yourself in. For those who have set up mobile containment units (not scaffolding erected along entire area) , how did you rig it up?


The soccer goal might work, but it wouldn't offer a lot of "containment".

What about using those portable pop-up booths? It is collapsible and comes with vinyl top already on it. They have optional "three sided vinyl walls" and an optional "vinyl front wall" as well that could be added, instead of plastic. For outside, it might be less frustrating than plastic - I'm picturing a windy situation.

Another advantage to the pop up booth, aside from portability, is that they can be staked into the ground at the legs, and comes equipped with Guy Lines to stabilize during wind.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> What about using those portable pop-up booths? It is collapsible and has a hard top.
> 
> They have optional "three sided vinyl walls" and an optional "vinyl front wall" as well that could be added, instead of plastic.
> They compact down to 1'x4' for travel.
> Another advantage to the pop up booth, aside from portability, is that they can be staked into the ground at the legs, and comes equipped with Guy Lines to stabilize during wind.


Got a link to any of these pop up booths?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

@aphrodite painting,

I noticed this falls under "Lead Safety".
Is this for "scraping siding" and containing the paint chips? Or for working on a specific area? Interior or Exterior.

Would be helpful if we had a few more details, and some more info.

For interior work Zip Walls are useful.
For exterior work, heavy duty plastic sheeting in 20' wide rolls staked and weighted along the side of the house is SOP for starters, but sometimes a wind barrier is necessary.


----------



## aphrodite painting (May 6, 2021)

Holland said:


> @aphrodite painting,
> 
> I noticed this falls under "Lead Safety".
> Is this for "scraping siding" and containing the paint chips? Or for working on a specific area? Interior or Exterior.
> ...


Exterior scraping/sanding! Though I do have a festool sander. The property in question is quite narrow along the side, with only 4.5 feet until the fence. I was hoping for something easier with less plastic waste than running sheeting down from the eaves. A mobile containment unit that encapsulates the person sanding seems like it could work... only a few isolated areas for sanding, not the majority of siding


----------



## aphrodite painting (May 6, 2021)

Holland said:


> The soccer goal might work, but it wouldn't offer a lot of "containment".
> 
> What about using those portable pop-up booths? It is collapsible and comes with vinyl top already on it. They have optional "three sided vinyl walls" and an optional "vinyl front wall" as well that could be added, instead of plastic. For outside, it might be less frustrating than plastic - I'm picturing a windy situation.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the suggestion! Though none of these would work for a property that has a tight margin with the property line, which is why I need vertical containment in the first place. Picture 5 feet or less between house siding and the fence.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Why not use Scaffollding. ? Then you could quarantine it off and actually use it for standing on..


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Agree with Kevyn. A Bakers scaffolding (or regular scaffolding) would work, and it’s on wheels.

plastic sheeting is required, if you decide to follow rrp. It must be rolled into itself and disposed. Staple and/or tape it up onto the last row of siding. It catches all the paint chips.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

exterior work does not need to be encapsulated.
However, sanding must be connected to a HEPA vacuum.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Cheap PVC piping with the appropriate fittings can accommodate just about any temporary portable spray booth design.


----------



## Chrisjstrn94 (Sep 9, 2018)

Holland said:


> @aphrodite painting,
> 
> I noticed this falls under "Lead Safety".
> Is this for "scraping siding" and containing the paint chips? Or for working on a specific area? Interior or Exterior.
> ...



THIS IS THE WAY!!!! Ive never had needed anymore then this, Adjust plastic accordingly, Wind barrier (If needed). if doing anywhere where extension ladders needed, obviously cut little slits in the plastic just big enough to slip each foot of the ladder into. I usually run some stucco tape along the edge up against then house and then Stake down or wieght down the opposite end, adjusting accordingly. Start doing some scraping and itll give you a general idea of how far, where your chips are going to be landing or how far their going to go. If alot of sanding is needed on the Actual windows ive had to plastic off the windows from the inside before to prevent anything from gettinf into the interior of the home


----------

